# Horsed Soldiers



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:44:29 -0700*
1940 and yes.
Footnote: LDSHRC now has a Mounted Troop, not at Public Expense. Several
PRes units ditto I think.
Now, Joan, come back and ask the Board what was the difference between
dragoons and mounted rifles?
That‘s a little more specific, and I don‘t really know the answer - yet.
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 4:36 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
> When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much of
a
> cavalry?
>
> - Joan
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 21:02:49 EST*
There‘s a great movie called, I believe the ‘Light Horseman."
Mounted infantry, from Australia.
My understanding was that the Mounted Infantry penetrated an area on horse, a 
method by which they could move faster than the ‘guns‘ could hit them at, and 
then once too close for the ‘guns‘, they‘d dismount and fight on foot, as 
where Cavalry, I‘m lead to believe, stays mounted throughout battle, engaging 
other Horsemen and Infantry.
Is that close?
Once again, I‘m just throwing it out there for someone to throw back at me. 
Just what I thought.
BTW, I‘m pretty sure the GGHG has a mounted Troop.
        -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steven and Tracy" <stcurtis@compusmart.ab.ca>* on *	Mon, 26 Mar 2001 19:45:55 -0700*
Just wondering why you said that the LdSHRC *now* have a riding troop?????
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 6:44 PM
Subject: Horsed Soldiers
> 1940 and yes.
> Footnote: LDSHRC now has a Mounted Troop, not at Public Expense. Several
> PRes units ditto I think.
>
> Now, Joan, come back and ask the Board what was the difference between
> dragoons and mounted rifles?
> That‘s a little more specific, and I don‘t really know the answer - yet.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Joan O. Arc 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 4:36 PM
> Subject: Re: It‘s Official
>
>
> > Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
> > When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much
of
> a
> > cavalry?
> >
> > - Joan
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 20:54:40 -0700*
Because I don‘t think they had one from about 1940 to 1980 very very
roughly the latter date. But, as usual, I stand to be corrected.
----- Original Message -----
From: Steven and Tracy 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 7:45 PM
Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
> Just wondering why you said that the LdSHRC *now* have a riding
troop?????
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 6:44 PM
> Subject: Horsed Soldiers
>
>
> > 1940 and yes.
> > Footnote: LDSHRC now has a Mounted Troop, not at Public Expense.
Several
> > PRes units ditto I think.
> >
> > Now, Joan, come back and ask the Board what was the difference between
> > dragoons and mounted rifles?
> > That‘s a little more specific, and I don‘t really know the answer - yet.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Joan O. Arc 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 4:36 PM
> > Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> >
> >
> > > Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb
questions:
> > > When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have
much
> of
> > a
> > > cavalry?
> > >
> > > - Joan
> > >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 21:02:11 -0700*
Close, but no cigar. Reasonably good description from my limited knowledge
of mounted rifles but I was specifically asking about traditional "dragoons"
not all cavarly. I think that dragoons carried rifles and used them while
mounted, but that seems a bit awkward to me.
What does GGHG stand for, God‘s Gift to Homely Girls?
Don‘t answer, I know, I know...
Must cost someone a fortune to maintain.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 7:02 PM
Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
> There‘s a great movie called, I believe the ‘Light Horseman."
> Mounted infantry, from Australia.
> My understanding was that the Mounted Infantry penetrated an area on
horse, a
> method by which they could move faster than the ‘guns‘ could hit them at,
and
> then once too close for the ‘guns‘, they‘d dismount and fight on foot, as
> where Cavalry, I‘m lead to believe, stays mounted throughout battle,
engaging
> other Horsemen and Infantry.
> Is that close?
> Once again, I‘m just throwing it out there for someone to throw back at
me.
> Just what I thought.
> BTW, I‘m pretty sure the GGHG has a mounted Troop.
>         -Matt
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 20:09:12 -0800*
Governor General‘s Horse Guards
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 8:02 PM
Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
> Close, but no cigar. Reasonably good description from my limited
knowledge
> of mounted rifles but I was specifically asking about traditional
"dragoons"
> not all cavarly. I think that dragoons carried rifles and used them while
> mounted, but that seems a bit awkward to me.
>
> What does GGHG stand for, God‘s Gift to Homely Girls?
> Don‘t answer, I know, I know...
> Must cost someone a fortune to maintain.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 7:02 PM
> Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
>
>
> > There‘s a great movie called, I believe the ‘Light Horseman."
> > Mounted infantry, from Australia.
> > My understanding was that the Mounted Infantry penetrated an area on
> horse, a
> > method by which they could move faster than the ‘guns‘ could hit them
at,
> and
> > then once too close for the ‘guns‘, they‘d dismount and fight on foot,
as
> > where Cavalry, I‘m lead to believe, stays mounted throughout battle,
> engaging
> > other Horsemen and Infantry.
> > Is that close?
> > Once again, I‘m just throwing it out there for someone to throw back at
> me.
> > Just what I thought.
> > BTW, I‘m pretty sure the GGHG has a mounted Troop.
> >         -Matt
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 23:29:01 -0500*
"Dragoon"..."a kind of cavalry, who serve both on horseback and on foot."
James, C.  "A Universal Military Dictionary" 1816  Originally a sort of
mounted infantry, dragoons became heavy cavalry by the 18th century.  During
the Seven Year‘s War, "light dragoon" regiments were raised by the British
Army.  From the beginning of the 19th Century, light dragoon regiments made
up of militia were authorised by Canada.  The first regular unit was the
Royal Canadian Dragoons.
Source: The Late Jack L. Summers, MC, MGen Ret‘d.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 11:02 PM
Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
> Close, but no cigar. Reasonably good description from my limited
knowledge
> of mounted rifles but I was specifically asking about traditional
"dragoons"
> not all cavarly. I think that dragoons carried rifles and used them while
> mounted, but that seems a bit awkward to me.
>
> What does GGHG stand for, God‘s Gift to Homely Girls?
> Don‘t answer, I know, I know...
> Must cost someone a fortune to maintain.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 7:02 PM
> Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
>
>
> > There‘s a great movie called, I believe the ‘Light Horseman."
> > Mounted infantry, from Australia.
> > My understanding was that the Mounted Infantry penetrated an area on
> horse, a
> > method by which they could move faster than the ‘guns‘ could hit them
at,
> and
> > then once too close for the ‘guns‘, they‘d dismount and fight on foot,
as
> > where Cavalry, I‘m lead to believe, stays mounted throughout battle,
> engaging
> > other Horsemen and Infantry.
> > Is that close?
> > Once again, I‘m just throwing it out there for someone to throw back at
> me.
> > Just what I thought.
> > BTW, I‘m pretty sure the GGHG has a mounted Troop.
> >         -Matt
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:43:47 -0000*
Your wish is my command: What‘s the difference between dragoons and mounted 
rifles? Since "dragoon" is a term I seem to recall from my 18th or 19th 
novels Yes, I am a *real* nerd!, maybe they carried pistols, or swords, or 
something? Espec. since there *were* no rifles then, right?
Quick - wiser heads than mine definitely ought to prevail on this one!!
- Joan
PS - Existing mounted troops are primarily for show, kind of like the 
Mounties‘ "Musical Ride", I presume?
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Horsed Soldiers
Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:44:29 -0700
1940 and yes.
Footnote: LDSHRC now has a Mounted Troop, not at Public Expense. Several
PRes units ditto I think.
Now, Joan, come back and ask the Board what was the difference between
dragoons and mounted rifles?
That‘s a little more specific, and I don‘t really know the answer - yet.
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 4:36 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
 > Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
 > When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much 
of
a
 > cavalry?
 >
 > - Joan
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:47:54 -0000*
Ian, or whomever,
BTW, was the decision to get rid of the "hosses" in 1940 made, by any 
chance, because of a disasters early in WWII similar in tragedy and 
stupidity to the problems that occurred early in WWI when men were sent into 
battle wearing 19th-c.-style brightly coloured uniforms, or just for reasons 
of cost/practicality/inefficiency relative to motorized vehicles?
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 21:02:49 EST
There‘s a great movie called, I believe the ‘Light Horseman."
Mounted infantry, from Australia.
My understanding was that the Mounted Infantry penetrated an area on horse, 
a
method by which they could move faster than the ‘guns‘ could hit them at, 
and
then once too close for the ‘guns‘, they‘d dismount and fight on foot, as
where Cavalry, I‘m lead to believe, stays mounted throughout battle, 
engaging
other Horsemen and Infantry.
Is that close?
Once again, I‘m just throwing it out there for someone to throw back at me.
Just what I thought.
BTW, I‘m pretty sure the GGHG has a mounted Troop.
         -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:50:32 -0000*
Thanks John! Please ignore my speculations on this topic, posted before I 
read this post.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "John Gow" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 23:29:01 -0500
"Dragoon"..."a kind of cavalry, who serve both on horseback and on foot."
James, C.  "A Universal Military Dictionary" 1816  Originally a sort of
mounted infantry, dragoons became heavy cavalry by the 18th century.  During
the Seven Year‘s War, "light dragoon" regiments were raised by the British
Army.  From the beginning of the 19th Century, light dragoon regiments made
up of militia were authorised by Canada.  The first regular unit was the
Royal Canadian Dragoons.
Source: The Late Jack L. Summers, MC, MGen Ret‘d.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 11:02 PM
Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
 > Close, but no cigar. Reasonably good description from my limited
knowledge
 > of mounted rifles but I was specifically asking about traditional
"dragoons"
 > not all cavarly. I think that dragoons carried rifles and used them while
 > mounted, but that seems a bit awkward to me.
 >
 > What does GGHG stand for, God‘s Gift to Homely Girls?
 > Don‘t answer, I know, I know...
 > Must cost someone a fortune to maintain.
 >
 > ----- Original Message -----
 > From: 
 > To: 
 > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 7:02 PM
 > Subject: Re: Horsed Soldiers
 >
 >
 > > There‘s a great movie called, I believe the ‘Light Horseman."
 > > Mounted infantry, from Australia.
 > > My understanding was that the Mounted Infantry penetrated an area on
 > horse, a
 > > method by which they could move faster than the ‘guns‘ could hit them
at,
 > and
 > > then once too close for the ‘guns‘, they‘d dismount and fight on foot,
as
 > > where Cavalry, I‘m lead to believe, stays mounted throughout battle,
 > engaging
 > > other Horsemen and Infantry.
 > > Is that close?
 > > Once again, I‘m just throwing it out there for someone to throw back at
 > me.
 > > Just what I thought.
 > > BTW, I‘m pretty sure the GGHG has a mounted Troop.
 > >         -Matt
 > >
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *RTerryr2@aol.com* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 20:58:06 EST*
--part1_2f.12f2a030.27f29f2e_boundary
I was in the LdSH in 1976 and the riding troop existed then. Terry
--part1_2f.12f2a030.27f29f2e_boundary
I was in the LdSH in 1976 and the riding troop existed then. Terry
--part1_2f.12f2a030.27f29f2e_boundary--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Mike McBride <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 18:37:24 -0800*
I served in the Strathcona‘s Regimental Medical Section 78-81 and had
the "opportunity" to look after the nags belonging to riding troop.
As I understand it the regiment was near broke at the time and prior to
a large cash infusion by a civilian benefactor, squadron medics were
"volunteered" by our half crazy, Korean War vet Sergeant to assist with
the care of the horses in order to save some money on veterinarian
bills...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

